# 2g test+600mg deca cycle



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

finally decided to try this cycle after lots of cycles and cruising a lot of time on 350mg test (with good results/keeping good shape)...all time long im usin hcg 2x300iu per week along with letro and im pretty satisfied

im planning this test dose cause:

1.i dont want to spend $$ on drugs that are not suiteble for me so im goin straight with my 2 favorite compounds

2.largest test dosage was 1500mg and all i can say is that i was amazed with gains and only sides were some bacne and a bit of BP,so i thought that 2000mg (along with some deca) would be a good step for adding some mass for next years competitions...

Cycle would last 10 weeks and then ill taper down to my cruise dosage of 350mg pw...

As March1960 told me i have no reason to afraid of excess DHT as Prostate grows on high Estrogens, so Letro would take care of it :thumbup1:

How is this plan looking to you guys?

Stats: age 23,height 1.86m,weight 111kg,bf ~10%

Max rep : Bench 200kg,Squat 230kg, Deadlifts 280kg

9 years training - Juicing since 19yrs old

ThnX


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It looks good to me. I prefer tren to deca personally, and adex or asin to letro for prevention, but that's a good looking cycle overall for a guy with your lifts and stats IMO.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

agreed imho


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

like above, would prefer Tren-en over Deca any day of the week.

love the change in body shape and the raw aggression and power Tren delivers

if your around 10% bf then Tren would be mint. Your heart set on Deca or can your arm be twisted? ha

ive just done a 2g test, 600mg tren-en with 400mg mast-en EW, excellent cycle, strength was through the roof!


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

wow some amounts there, one day i may break the 1g mark:thumb:

You running bthe decca because of your joints may be?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i like both deca and tren tbh, however i had a lot of trouble sleeping on tren and the mrs was getting real ****ed off at changeing teh sheets daily where i sweated so much at night.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tismanasas said:


> finally decided to try this cycle after lots of cycles and cruising a lot of time on 350mg test (with good results/keeping good shape)...all time long im usin hcg 2x300iu per week along with letro and im pretty satisfied
> 
> im planning this test dose cause:
> 
> ...


jesus lad your HUGE!!! :beer: . damn i wish i had started at 19 now :laugh:. dont be bullied by then tren boys, deca is tried and tested as a great mass builder, awesome cycle.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

tell you what its nice to see a big guy posting a decent cycle up for a change.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive never seen any bonusus to going over 1g test a week apart from side effects

low dose tren/dec together is fine imo


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

thats some good size for your height mate! Any snaps of yourself mate?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wow big cycle - hope you post back results.

I like test & deca (I need to give people a break from my tren mentals lol)- I've just started a blast on 600mg test with 400 deca which is lower than my last couple of blasts but I've been cruising for 3 months, I'll review in 8 weeks and continue for 8 or rampup for 8....hoping it works though without ramping.

I'll add mast enth in a month or so


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

d4ead said:


> tell you what its nice to see a big guy posting a decent cycle up for a change.


lol maybe thats because you dont have to have a cycle like that to be a 'big guy'


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Any pics? Best of luck with the stack


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> ive never seen any bonusus to going over 1g test a week apart from side effects
> 
> low dose tren/dec together is fine imo


dont think 1-1.5grams make much difference, but the 2g mark is huge. :thumbup1:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Had to check it wasnt jw posting hahah,

Looks nice mate - let us know how you get one - have to agree about the tren tho


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looks good -

For me I upped the test dose a few months back, only for 3-4 weeks to 1300mg test e and 400mg tren ace. My biggest cycle to date and I blew up in those 3-4 weeks, getting up to 107kg. I should have kept going but with a new job etc I had trouble with the diet and decided to lower things.

But for me 1.3g test was way better than the 800mg I had run before. I agree that tren is way betyter for gains than deca for me anyway, everyone is different.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> lol maybe thats because you dont have to have a cycle like that to be a 'big guy'


hmmm dont recall saying that they did?

A few of my good friends most bigger then me dont need half of what i do to grow tbh. Lucky bastards.

What i was really meaning is its a good cycle compared to most of the ones people post asking questions about. Not over complicated, not tomany compunds, and well thought out for the person thats posting.

Unfortunatly some big guys do need cycles like that.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

d4ead said:


> hmmm dont recall saying that they did?
> 
> A few of my good friends most bigger then me dont need half of what i do to grow tbh. Lucky bastards.
> 
> ...


agree with all of that. its good basic cycle, just high dosed. my input definatley keep with the deca, he said he had BP issues with 1.5g of test, 2grams plus tren could do more harm than good IMO.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

one question guys .. 2g test sounds like hell alot of test lol i am just wondering does gain gets better with dose ? personally i felt like GOD on 500mg never felt better in my life. i was reading some article guys taking up to 3-4 g test a week. blew my mind off.

to the original poster .. your a big guy GREAT LIFT keep it up good luck with your cycle.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

sizar said:


> one question guys .. 2g test sounds like hell alot of test lol i am just wondering does gain gets better with dose ? personally i felt like GOD on 500mg never felt better in my life. i was reading some article guys taking up to 3-4 g test a week. blew my mind off.
> 
> to the original poster .. your a big guy GREAT LIFT keep it up good luck with your cycle.


IMO I have used from 250 right up to 1,300 a week and yes 1,300 was the best. I dont feel fcuk all now on 250 or even 500 for that matter! lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> IMO I have used from 250 right up to 1,300 a week and yes 1,300 was the best. I dont feel fcuk all now on 250 or even 500 for that matter! lol


oh god. how long did it take you to stop feeling 500mg .. i mean after how many cycle .. or months .. i'm going back on in a week or so .. i might use 500 or maybe tiny bit more .. not sure..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sizar said:


> oh god. how long did it take you to stop feeling 500mg .. i mean after how many cycle .. or months .. i'm going back on in a week or so .. i might use 500* or maybe tiny bit more* .. not sure..


do 500 for 4-5 weeks if your not getting the same results then

increase it.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> one question guys .. 2g test sounds like hell alot of test lol i am just wondering does gain gets better with dose ? personally i felt like GOD on 500mg never felt better in my life. i was reading some article guys taking up to 3-4 g test a week. blew my mind off.
> 
> to the original poster .. your a big guy GREAT LIFT keep it up good luck with your cycle.


Sizar, you've got 1 cycle under your belt. Your what , 12 stones? He;s same bf as you like to keep and weighs in 30kilos more. Honest mate, when you need more you'll know.

Grew perfectly well when younger on 250 sus, 200 deca and 300 primo for a few cycles. Now I'm older, needing a lot more to get any kind of effect except for mood/libido.

Decidied to up from 750 to 1g on the test front this week and I am paying for it. Bp raised, no sleep, tempers off and retaining water. you've been warned


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BillC said:


> Sizar, you've got 1 cycle under your belt. Your what , 12 stones? He;s same bf as you like to keep and weighs in 30kilos more. Honest mate, when you need more you'll know.
> 
> Grew perfectly well when younger on 250 sus, 200 deca and 300 primo for a few cycles. Now I'm older, needing a lot more to get any kind of effect except for mood/libido.
> 
> Decidied to up from 750 to 1g on the test front this week and I am paying for it. Bp raised, no sleep, tempers off and retaining water. you've been warned


oh easy dude .. i was asking a question i got no intention to wack in stupid amount of gear.

so there is no need to HAVE A GO. I am not that silly to do so.

is it illegal to ask question or what :cursing:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal said:


> do 500 for 4-5 weeks if your not getting the same results then
> 
> increase it.


:laugh: NAHHHHH 2G AND tub of ORAL TOO :rockon:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

BillC said:


> Sizar, you've got 1 cycle under your belt. Your what , 12 stones? He;s same bf as you like to keep and weighs in 30kilos more. Honest mate, when you need more you'll know.
> 
> Grew perfectly well when younger on 250 sus, 200 deca and 300 primo for a few cycles. Now I'm older, needing a lot more to get any kind of effect except for mood/libido.
> 
> Decidied to up from 750 to 1g on the test front this week and I am paying for it. *Bp raised, no sleep, tempers off and retaining water. you've been warned*


This is true - people suffer different side effects when the dose is raised to 1g and beyond. My only side I noticed was a slightly swollen prostate, that I could feel sometimes when I went to the loo. BP, temper etc were all fine.

Sizar, stay at 500mg mate, up to 750 if you really need to but until I hit 100kg I didnt exceed 1g total


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> This is true - people suffer different side effects when the dose is raised to 1g and beyond. My only side I noticed was a slightly swollen prostate, that I could feel sometimes when I went to the loo. BP, temper etc were all fine.
> 
> Sizar, stay at 500mg mate, up to 750 if you really need to but until I hit 100kg I didnt exceed 1g total


i know that's why i was thinking 500 should be more than enough. as i gained well on that so it should be ok.

thanks MM:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nearly 6ft2 and 110kg is not that big.....

Crazy cycle IMO.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if big doses is so much better why only 600mg deca ???

im growing well on 1g omna at the moment, it does have 300mg tren e and 300mg npp in there too and im stronger bigger leaner than ever


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nearly 6ft2 and 110kg is not that big.....
> 
> Crazy cycle IMO.


At 10% bodyfat, pretty good to me. some impressive lifts too, but as i said previously dont need huge cycles to be 'huge'.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> oh easy dude .. i was asking a question i got no intention to wack in stupid amount of gear.
> 
> so there is no need to HAVE A GO. I am not that silly to do so.
> 
> is it illegal to ask question or what :cursing:


Steady on, sorry bud,, wasn't meant to come across as rude or having a go. :thumbup1:

It;s just I see me in you(not sexually, save that for another day:lol as in cannot wait to bang it in. come on, it's not the first time you've dicusssed upping the dose, not wanting to come off etc. Want faster gains, honestly I think d-bol is best for that coupled with test. testdeca d-bol cycles are what gave me stretch marks on chest /shoulders in my 20's. On far more test/deca now and not growing anywhere near what I did.


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers for all the good posts guys:thumb:

Yep i could say that im the big guy in my gym,thats pretty cool....But this year i want to do the step and compete in my region

As for roids im planning the cycle above cause i tried stacking stuff that dont work for me (aka EQ) or stuff that give me mental sides and makes me tired from all these sweats/heartburn e.t.c (aka Tren)...

I stack tren with test/drol/eq last 3 cycles and all i can say is that if i was gone with old basic test&deca stack i would be much more muscular...thats just my 0.2

So im focused to what works best for my body and thats Test&deca for sure

Hope ill upload some pics soon:beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BillC said:


> Steady on, sorry bud,, wasn't meant to come across as rude or having a go. :thumbup1:
> 
> It;s just I see me in you(not sexually, save that for another day:lol as in cannot wait to bang it in. come on, it's not the first time you've dicusssed upping the dose, not wanting to come off etc. Want faster gains, honestly I think d-bol is best for that coupled with test. testdeca d-bol cycles are what gave me stretch marks on chest /shoulders in my 20's. On far more test/deca now and not growing anywhere near what I did.


lol no worries reps .. not keen on dbol . i have got some i have had them for nearly two year never touched them lol :laugh: might give them ago 4weeks starter


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> lol no worries reps .. not keen on dbol . i have got some i have had them for nearly two year never touched them lol :laugh: might give them ago 4weeks starter


Honest, what struck me was the stats of the OP, same as a young lad at my gym who I was talking to today, only he's 20!! Been cycling for 2/3 years and he' s a big big lump, 115kgs, 10% at 6'2" and sub 30 waist - good looking cnut too grrr:cursing:. What does he cycle, D-bol mainly with one test/tren cycle which he abandoned due to nose bleeds and high bp. Credits all his size with orals.

Sorry OP for the hijack btw. In your case I think you should up the dose.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

he must have take ALOT OF dbol then lol bloody hell


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

i dont see point usin 2 g of test without insulin its just waste and more side effects


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cycle is simple and will work a treat. If these doses have been worked upto and are needed to grow then thats the way life is.

Some people respond better to drugs than other. some need 4 pints to get drunk some need 12. this is the way life is.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

B-50 said:


> i dont see point usin 2 g of test without insulin its just waste and more side effects


Any more information on this?


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

big dose of test there mate. but if thats what works for you then go for it!

would like to see some progress pics though...maybe start a journal??


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> big dose of test there mate. but if thats what works for you then go for it!
> 
> would like to see some progress pics though...maybe start a journal??


x 2

I would like a journal to


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

B-50 said:


> i dont see point usin 2 g of test without insulin its just waste and more side effects


Is Slin a MUST in heavy cycles so to manipulate all the drugs amount??

It seems strange to me cause b4 some decades pro's with amazing physiques were building muscles on heavy test and deca or primo(pre-contest)...No HGH,tren and slin these years...


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> like above, would prefer Tren-en over Deca any day of the week.
> 
> love the change in body shape and the raw aggression and power Tren delivers
> 
> ...


Clubber did you have any prostate issues with all these androgens and DHT up there? Did you felt the need of using Slin in there so the high Test work better?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tismanasas said:


> Is Slin a MUST in heavy cycles so to manipulate all the drugs amount??
> 
> It seems strange to me cause b4 some decades pro's with amazing physiques were building muscles on heavy test and deca or primo(pre-contest)...No HGH,tren and slin these years...


no need for slin IMO, ive never used it and never had a problem gaining. a low dose of t3, 25mcg a day would be beneficial tho :thumbup1:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

i tried 2g test in my last blast but i couldn't afford it, i was going through 2 bottles every 10 days!

Now im using 1g test, 500mg tren enanthate, 50mg oxy a day, 50mg dbol a day and 50mg t3 a day and its working a treat!

Im 6ft5 and 125kg so i feel this cycle is not too much for me


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Well Max I've used is 1,5grams test and it's much better then 750 or 1000 only side to report too horny but with a quarter of proscar a day it's controllable and I don't rape any woman. Every big guys I personally know use nothing less the 2grams test and told me it's where magic begins.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Chemical_doc said:


> Well Max I've used is 1,5grams test and it's much better then 750 or 1000 only side to report too horny but with a quarter of proscar a day it's controllable and I don't rape any woman. Every big guys I personally know use nothing less the 2grams test and told me it's where magic begins.


 What is your definition of a big guy?

It must be bigger than a lot of top amateurs and some pro's


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> What is your definition of a big guy?
> 
> It must be bigger than a lot of top amateurs and some pro's


Yes sir with over then 20inches arms not pumped. Basically their cycle is 4-5grams total injectables, long ancting insulin 30-60 iu and gh. A guy who won some international shows take over then 20iu GH but I don't know dosages of other meds. This is situation of a medium-high level competition. At Olympia level takes even more


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Chemical_doc said:


> Yes sir with over then 20inches arms not pumped. Basically their cycle is 4-5grams total injectables, long ancting insulin 30-60 iu and gh. A guy who won some international shows take over then 20iu GH but I don't know dosages of other meds. This is situation of a medium-high level competition. At Olympia level takes even more


 Sounds like they should take up a new hobby may be fishing.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

adonis said:


> *i tried 2g test* in my last blast but i couldn't afford it, i was going through 2 bottles every 10 days!
> 
> *Now im using 1g test, 500mg tren enanthate, 50mg oxy a day, 50mg dbol a day and 50mg t3* a day and its working a treat!
> 
> Im 6ft5 and 125kg so i feel this cycle is not too much for me


would that cost more than 2g of test though?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

mal said:


> would that cost more than 2g of test though?


Good thread chaps:thumb: This is what i was thinking shame we cant talk shop ££


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Good thread chaps:thumb: This is what i was thinking *shame we cant talk shop ££*


Can we talk $$ though???


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Any pics of what you look like , im just curious cus that looks like alot of gear to me.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Can we talk $$ though???


Dont think so m8 .dont know what the rules are TBH. Certain labs are not to be discussed,sorces and prices as from what others have said.

Or if it was a joke.HAHA:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't talk pounds/dollar/yen... anything. Price is price and you can't mention it. Everyone has a currency converter.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

personaly i feel ****e on high test ..any thing above gram is to much for me..but yer high anabolics are diff matter ..for me test around 600mg week and high anabolics around double the test is where real tissue building starts...throw in growth and slin...bingo


----------



## G.I. Joe Galway (Jan 22, 2009)

Give us some before pics, asap!


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Where does this idea come from that 111kg at 6'2 is 'massive'?

I understand you are currently 'cruising' but what do you expect to gain from this cycle,in terms of weight?

I assume that at your height, as a competitor, your off-season target weight is somewhere around the 280lb mark?

It just seems like a lot of gear for someone of your stature.

Maybe some pics would show otherwise.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

great cycle, will see some nice gains off that


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Pics!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

why is everyone calling for pics, 111kg at 6ft 2 isnt anythin special at all....


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

XJPX said:


> why is everyone calling for pics, 111kg at 6ft 2 isnt anythin special at all....


I want to see what all the juice has been worth. :tongue:


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

kevo said:


> I want to see what all the juice has been worth.


Here is my log, i have some pics of me last weeks of cycle being at 115 kilos

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/101035-enhancement-log-3.html


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tismanasas said:


> Here is my log, i have some pics of me last weeks of cycle being at 115 kilos
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/101035-enhancement-log-3.html


 Look pretty good mate, as long as you are happy with what you do no one else can judge:thumbup1:


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

tismanasas said:


> Here is my log, i have some pics of me last weeks of cycle being at 115 kilos
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/101035-enhancement-log-3.html


Ta pal! :beer:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I found the pics in this old tread .

May I ask : do you use high mg/ml multiblends , by any chanche ? which one?


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

hey bro

high doses but only high ml blend is actually T400, not really fan of test/deca mixes, cause always found em difficult to absorb...


----------

